
Italy's Job Crisis: Why Young Italians Are Leaving - acangiano
http://www.time.com/time/magazine/article/0,9171,2024136,00.html
======
acangiano
I realized how things were taking a turn for the worst in 2003 and left Italy.
At the time, people told me that I was nuts. Today the same people are begging
me for advice on how to leave the country.

------
Vargas
Same thing happening in Spain, I left in 2007.

